# roaches



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

hi all, i have a 10month bosc who is currently eatting crickets but i want to start to give him a little variety in his food and roaches is my next choice of food. I have never kept roaches before and want to do a little research before i get any. What sort of container can i keep them in? i keep my crickets in a large faunarium is it ok to keep them in another one of these? Do they need any substrate for them to bury in and what do i gut load them with? any help would be great thanks.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

There is a sticky at the top of this part of the forum here is the link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html
If you look after the cricket care part there is a care sheet on dubia roaches which are the ones I keep and i keep them in nearly an identical way to the sheet above.
You could keep them in a faunarium if you want. if breeding them as feeders you don't need a substrate and is easier to keep clean without one, mine get dog/cat biscuits as a staple food with orange slices. But they also get apple banana etc with spring greens to gut load them  hope that helps


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

You just want a plastic tub with a heat mat on the side then add some egg trays or cardboard for the roaches to climb on. Here is a pic of one of my tubs


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

I use a plasic tub with a heat mat underneath. No need for a stat. I have a friend who studied at sheffield university and he did a study into dubia roach reprodution and found them to breed the most productive at 40 C. Use a black plastic box as they love the dark. Fill it with egg crate. I feed mine cat biscuits and slices of apple/orange. They get their moisture from this fruit too. And to sustain a bosc you need a colony in the 1000's to be able to feed the monitor and maintain the colony. Thats either an expensive initial purchase or waiting a year or so til you start feeding them off. It's worth it though. They are a great feeder item. I also cover the top of my boxes with a pair of old tights with the legs tied in knots and the excess cut off. Just in case of any escape artists. Never had one escape yet.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Barlow said:


> I use a plasic tub with a heat mat underneath. No need for a stat. I have a friend who studied at sheffield university and he did a study into dubia roach reprodution and found them to breed the most productive at 40 C. Use a black plastic box as they love the dark. Fill it with egg crate. I feed mine cat biscuits and slices of apple/orange. They get their moisture from this fruit too. And to sustain a bosc you need a colony in the 1000's to be able to feed the monitor and maintain the colony. Thats either an expensive initial purchase or waiting a year or so til you start feeding them off. It's worth it though. They are a great feeder item. I also cover the top of my boxes with a pair of old tights with the legs tied in knots and the excess cut off. Just in case of any escape artists. Never had one escape yet.


40c is well too hot 

30c is about right


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

imginy said:


> 40c is well too hot
> 
> 30c is about right


So you are saying that a now qualified biologist who did a study as part of his BSC qualification got it wrong? I'm willing to take that on board. What experiments and data do you have to argue against it?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Obviously the hotter you keep them the faster they will grow but when going anywhere near 40c there are going to be lots of them dieing and females will be dropping there egg sacks.


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*i keep my dubia roaches on top of the beer fridge in a old fish tank with a wooden lid and they seem to be thriving,, i have egg boxes in it plus 2 takeaway lids one for food and one for solid water*


----------



## DaveG1973 (Mar 1, 2011)

what size colony would you need to keep an adult beardy and a leopard gecko happy ??


----------

